# Coger



## Alma Shofner

En México y ya no sólo en México, la palabra coger es sinónimo de tener sexo. Ahora en lugar de coger, usamos agarrar o tomar.
Es tan común el doble sentido de la palabra, que si alguien dice "Te recojo a las 9" la otra persona contestaría "eso si me redejo" por decir algo.
En fin, a los alumnos que están aprendiendp español como segundo idioma se les enseña a no usar coger como coger, sino como tener sexo. ¿Está pasando el mismo fenómeno en otros países o es sólo en México?


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina _coger_ sólo es usado en el sentido sexual que mencionás.
También usamos agarrar o tomar para la otra acepción.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Alma:

No creo que coger tenga ese alcance sexual en Colombia.

Saludos,


----------



## Polizón

Tampoco por estos lares. A menos que le des el contexto.
Pero si le indicas a un niño que tiene que coger (tomar) el bus de las ocho, no va a haber problema. 
Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

En España, no. Nosotros lo hacemos continuamente: coger el autobús, coger el avión, coger el coche para ir al súper, coger las bolsas con la compra, coger a un niño en brazos, coger una mona de aúpa en la despedida de soltero de un amigo, coger la tarta de la nevera, coger la mano de alguien...

No se nos pasa por la imaginación que tenga un significado sexual. En España no lo tiene.


----------



## Alma Shofner

*coger *

Hasta la definición #14 para mí la mayoría son agarrar y una que otra tomar, la #16 es la que es más común para el noroeste de México, donde no se usa follar y mucho menos fornicar, sino "tener sexo", "tener relaciones", hasta el romántico "hacer el amor". Nunca he escuchado follar ni fornicar en lenguaje común.
Volviendo a coger, la mera verdad, no encuentro la relación entre coger y tener sexo. De alguna manera a alguien se le ha de haber ocurrido que se relacionan.
Lo curioso es que de acuerdo a Marxelo en Argentina se usa coger=tener sexo como en México.
Cosas del lenguaje y como les dije antes, ya no sólo coger es casi tabú, recoger está siguiendo el mismo camino.

Saludos y gracias por su participación.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá tambien se usa "coger", con esa connotación sexual. Esto es reciente, la verdad es que nos acostumbramos así de unos años para acá, y si se entiende pero siempre se le busca el doble sentido, es algo inmediato.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Polizón

Alma Shofner said:


> *coger *
> 
> 
> 16. amer. vulg. Follar, fornicar.
> 
> la #16 es la que es más común para el noroeste de México, donde no se usa follar y mucho menos fornicar, sino "tener sexo", "tener relaciones", hasta el romántico "hacer el amor". Nunca he escuchado follar ni fornicar en lenguaje común.
> 
> Volviendo a coger, la mera verdad, no encuentro la relación entre coger y tener sexo. De alguna manera a alguien se le ha de haber ocurrido que se relacionan.
> Saludos y gracias por su participación.


 
La cosa, Alma, es así:
En América -como bien dices- no se dice follar ni fornicar, salvo este último término cuando te enseñan los 10 mandamientos: 'No fornicar'.
Pero como en España usan el verbo coger para todo, si ves una película triple X española, los actores usan las frases: "te voy a coger" o "¡cógeme!". De allí nace la asociación de _coger _en el sentido que señala el DRAE. 
Por eso señalé que la palabra por sí sola no tiene esa connotación, salvo que se le dé el contexto. En América Latina usamos otras palabras como _agarrar_, _tomar_, _sujetar_, _asir_ o el mexicanísimo _cachar _(palabra que en el Perú significa, precisamente, fornicar). Por eso, si una española cruza el charco, debe tener cuidado al hablar. Puede acercarse a la orilla de un precipicio (en Machu-Picchu, por ejemplo) y decirle al guía: ¡cógeme! La asociación de ideas será inmediata. Pero a nadie se le va a ocurrir que la chica realmente quiere decir que desea fornicar. Es una simple asociación de ideas. Más allá de lo jocoso, no pasa. Además, el asunto mayormente es entre los varones. Las mujeres muy pocas veces perciben este fenómeno. 
En un hilo anterior indiqué que para temas sexuales hay miles de términos y frases diferentes, según la región. Si una mexicana en una circunstancia similar dice: ¡cáchame! el resultado será igual (cuando menos en el Perú).
Luego de esta explicación voy a parecer un pervertido. 
En fin, alguien debía hacer la explicación. No me odien. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## mirx

Hola.


Siempre es bueno hacer una búsqueda de lo que queremos saber. En este caso Alma tu duda ya se discutió en un hilo de 5 páginas, eso sí, está en el inglés y español; pero sé que para tí eso no es ningún problema.

Diviértete *cogiendo* conocimiento.


----------



## Matildita

Todo esta con la intencion y el momento para usar la palabra, muchas personas usan agarrar, esa palabra tambien se puede referir al sexo.

Muchas personas al hablar usan palabras y verbos con doble sentido, no hay nada malo en decir coger.

Todo es del color con que se mire el asunto, muchas personas en vez de decir coger, porque no les gusta, y hasta se ofenden.  dicen agarrar,  agarrar tambien puede significar coger,( en dob le sentido) todo depende si se usa en doble sentido o no.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hola mirx, muchas gracias por el hilo. Muy interesante leer los diferentes puntos de vista. 
Cuando leí esos comentarios de que en mi familia no se usa, pues eso es casi en todas partes. Por ejemplo, en la casa de mis padres, ellos pueden usar la palabra coger en su sentido de agarrar, asir, tomar algo y nadie se va a soltar riendo o insinuando nada. Sería una falta de respeto. 

El reconocerle el doble sentido es más bien entre amigos. Si un desconocido nos dice coger sin malicia, uno lo sigue usando en ese término. Uno se adapta a la situación, sabemos cuando buscarle el doble sentido a las palabras y cuando no. 

Saludos


----------



## Miguel Antonio

De niño, estando en Buenos Aires, les debió parecer muy divertido a las amigas de mi madre oírnos a mi hermana y a mí decir lo bien que lo habíamos pasado en la playa "*cogiendo conchas*" todo el día. ¡Qué culpa teníamos de haber aprendido español en España y tener afición por la recolección de exoesqueletos de moluscos, univalvos y bivalvos?


----------



## Matildita

Esa es otra palabrita que no se puede decir delante de argentinos y uruguayos, y los menciono a ellos pues son a los unicos que se los he oido decir. A las personas que se llaman Concepcion le dicen Concha o Conchita, para chiquearles el nombre. Las personas de algunos lugares se ofenden cuando oyen decir ciertas palabras y al parecer son ellos las que cojen las cosas con doble sentido, no en si el que las dice. Yo por mi parte no me preocupo de eso hablo y hablare como siempre lo he hecho, no voy a cambiar mi forma para complacer a otros, no estoy haciendo nada incorrecto.


----------



## piraña utria

Miguel Antonio said:


> De niño, estando en Buenos Aires, les debió parecer muy divertido a las amigas de mi madre oírnos a mi hermana y a mí decir lo bien que lo habíamos pasado en la playa "*cogiendo conchas*" todo el día. ¡Qué culpa teníamos de haber aprendido español en España y tener afición por la recolección de exoesqueletos de moluscos, univalvos y bivalvos?


 
No te preocupes que acá en Cartagena de niños también "cogimos" conchas en la playa.

Saludos,


----------



## Matildita

Y yo las sigo cogiendo y recolectando cuando voy a la playa, tengo cantidad, las cosas marinas me gustan mucho.Soy tambien caribena, pero no vivo en el Caribe hace algunos anos.


----------



## artfebi

En el caso de Colombia, no existe relación alguna entre esa connotación que se le da al verbo "coger" con fornicar, follar o tener sexo. Sé que esa connotación sexual se le da en países como Argentina, México y Venezuela (no sé en cuáles más). En Colombia perfectamente y sin ningún doble sentido tú puedes coger a alguien (refiriéndote a que le estás agarrando), puedes coger una mano, coger un bus (abordarlo, tomarlo), puedes coger experiencia (adquirir experiencia), puedes coger un resfriado (resfriarte), puedes coger una idea (tomar una idea) Etcétera. El variado uso de este verbo, no adquiere ninguna connotación sexual, a menos que quisiéramos darle ese sentido en el contexto; por ejemplo: "el perro cogió a la perra".
Creo que la usamos igual y con el mismo sentido que en España. 
Tiene un uso similar (no igual) al que se le da al variado uso del verbo "to get" en inglés.




Alma Shofner said:


> En México y ya no sólo en México, la palabra coger es sinónimo de tener sexo. Ahora en lugar de coger, usamos agarrar o tomar.
> Es tan común el doble sentido de la palabra, que si alguien dice "Te recojo a las 9" la otra persona contestaría "eso si me redejo" por decir algo.
> En fin, a los alumnos que están aprendiendp español como segundo idioma se les enseña a no usar coger como coger, sino como tener sexo. ¿Está pasando el mismo fenómeno en otros países o es sólo en México?


----------



## Escalador

Aquí en Guatemala "Coger" es realizar el acto sexual. Pero es parte del lenguaje vulgar, o coloquial. Raramente se usa como sinónimo de agarrar, asir o tomar. Excepto en algunos chistes.


----------



## StryKeRneL

En Chile nadie dice "coger" para referirse ni al acto sexual, ni para agarrar, tomar. Suena raro con los dos sentidos.


----------



## ManPaisa

StryKeRneL said:


> En Chile nadie dice "coger" para referirse ni al acto sexual, ni para agarrar, tomar. Suena raro con los dos sentidos.



Y entonces, ¿para qué lo usan?


----------



## StryKeRneL

ManPaisa said:


> Y entonces, ¿para qué lo usan?



Casi no se usa, y las raras veces que se usa, siempre suena con el sentido del acto sexual. Pero en general, nadie que sea chileno usa esa palabra, a menos que sea para imitar a extranjeros.


----------



## Bashti

Aún recuerdo con horror un viaje a Méjico, ya hace algunos años. Sabía perfectamente que coger era una palabra tabú pero me salía sin querer una y otra vez. Cada vez que se me escapaba, ponía una sonrisita estúpida y me veía en la obligación de explicar que era de España. Y lo peor fue una vez durante una excursión, que resbalé y me caí sentada. La verdad es que me hice bastante daño. Mi marido, que no se había dado cuenta, vino a preguntarme qué me había pasado y le contesté: ¿pues no lo ves? ¡que me he caído de culo! Aún recuerdo la cara de sorpresa de los mejicanos que habíqa por allí. Luego, cuando ya era tarde para rectificar, me explicaron que esa era otra palabra que NO se podía decir.


----------



## ManPaisa

StryKeRneL said:


> Casi no se usa, y las raras veces que se usa, siempre suena con el sentido del acto sexual. Pero en general, nadie que sea chileno usa esa palabra, a menos que sea para imitar a extranjeros.



¡Qué curioso!  Para mí, _coger_ es una palabra tan común y cotidiana como _casa_ y _pan_.  Significa _tomar_, _asir_, _agarrar_, sin ser un sinónimo exacto de ninguna de ellas.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Claro, aquí uno dice _tomar_ o _agarrar_ o _pescar_ (más informal).
Es raro escuchar _asir_ o _coger_.
Lo que sí es común es _recoger_, para referirse a _tomar_ o _agarrar_ algo que se encuentre en un nivel inferior (por ejemplo, en el suelo), o sea _levantar_.


----------



## LagosF

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Preguntas para las personas que lo usan. Ya he leído varios hilos pero aún me quedan las mismas dudas. 

No suelo decir coger con frecuencia, pues soy mejicano y hondureño y el uso de coger en Centro América y Méjico no es común. Yo digo, coger el bus, coger el volante, coger una broma, etc. Pero, en algunas situaciones me suena muy raro el uso de coger. ¿Me podríais ayudar en decir si es correcto y si lo diríais en una conversación con vuestros amigos? 

1. Se me cae un lápiz: ¿Me lo coges? 

Éste ejemplo suena súper raro pues yo diría recoger, ¿pero se podría decir coger?

2. Hay un libro un la mesa: Coge tu libro.

3.Trabajo en una interpresa y los viernes reparto los cheques a los trabajadores. Llega uno y le pregunto: ¿Viene a recoger/agarrar su cheque?

Esto es lo que diría, ¿pero podré decir coger?


----------



## MiriamE

1. Se me cae un lápiz: ¿Me lo coges? Sí

2. Hay un libro en la mesa: Coge tu libro. Sí

3.Trabajo en una empresa y los viernes reparto los cheques a los trabajadores. Llega uno y le pregunto: ¿Viene a recoger/agarrar su cheque? Yo no diría "agarrar"

Esto es lo que diría, ¿pero podré decir coger? Sí


----------



## LagosF

Gracias y gracias.


----------



## MiriamE

Es un placer.


----------



## Suggar

MiriamE said:


> 1. Se me cae un lápiz: ¿Me lo coges? Sí
> 
> 2. Hay un libro en la mesa: Coge tu libro. Sí
> 
> 3.Trabajo en una empresa y los viernes reparto los cheques a los trabajadores. Llega uno y le pregunto: ¿Viene a recoger/agarrar su cheque? Yo no diría "agarrar".
> Esto es lo que diría, ¿pero podré decir coger? Sí


 
Bueno en España diríamos ¿Viene a *recoger* su cheque?


----------



## LagosF

También podría decir: ¿Coge tus juguetes?
 
¿O sería más correcto recoger?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En cuanto a tus dudas, yo diría:

1. Se me cae un lápiz: ¿Me lo pasas? En otras latitudes dirían: ¿Me lo alcanzas? Si se le cae algo a alguien, le podrías decir: levántalo o recógelo.

2. Hay un libro un la mesa: Coge tu libro. (O agarra/toma tu libro)

3.Trabajo en una empresa y los viernes reparto los cheques a los trabajadores. Llega uno y le pregunto: ¿Viene a recoger su cheque? Otra opción: ¿Viene por su cheque?


----------



## LagosF

Gracias Toño. Me gustan tus sugerencias.


Gracias a todos.


----------



## javisil

Con respecto al uso de "agarrar" para sustituir el verbo "coger", en España se realiza para acciones muy diferentes. Acorde con la primera acepción de "agarrar", sólo la utilizamos cuando se trata de asir algo fuertemente.

Quizá -y eso lo sabrán ustedes mejor que yo- en determinadas zonas de hispanoamérica se haya extendido para no pronunciar "coger", que tiene una acepción popular bien distinta.


----------



## Suggar

LagosF said:


> También podría decir: ¿Coge tus juguetes?
> 
> ¿O sería más correcto recoger?


 
Pues por aquí por España si dices 'coge tus juguetes' entendemos que quieres simplemente que los tome, que los agarre como dicen en algunos sitios por ahí. Si dices recoge tus juguetes quieres decir que están todos tirados por el suelo... y quieres que los ordene y los coloque en su sitio. Puedo decir por ejemplo: voy a recoger mi mesa (porque está hecha un desastre, todo desordenado), pero si digo 'voy a coger mi mesa' estoy diciendo que voy a levantarla a peso.


----------



## MrYo

Por acá se usa comunmente y no tiene otro significado que el de tomar, asir, agarrar.


----------



## jmnjmn

En España coger es una palabra normal y corriente. Como dice el diccionario. No sé por qué motivo, en el resto de países castellanoparlantes es una mala palabra, pero en España no es malsonante, ni nada de eso. En el castellano hablado en España entran todas las acepciones del DRAE excepto las obscenas.

Según el DRAE

*coger.*
(Del lat. collige(re).

1. tr. Asir, agarrar o tomar. U. t. c. prnl.
2. tr. Recibir en sí algo. La tierra no ha cogido bastante agua



> Nota de Moderación:
> 
> Según nuestra Regla 4:
> *Respete los derechos de propiedad intelectual*
> 
> Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos) de los diccionarios. Se permiten citas y traducciones en prosa de hasta cuatro oraciones. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.
> 
> Aquí incluyo la entrada en el diccionario de la RAE para el término "coger"
> 
> Gracias
> Belén


----------



## jmnjmn

jmnjmn said:


> En España coger es una palabra normal y corriente. Como dice el diccionario. No sé por qué motivo, en el resto de países castellanoparlantes es una mala palabra, pero en España no es malsonante, ni nada de eso. En el castellano hablado en España entran todas las acepciones del DRAE excepto las obscenas.
> 
> Según el DRAE
> 
> *coger.*
> (Del lat. collige(re).
> 
> 1. tr. Asir, agarrar o tomar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 2. tr. Recibir en sí algo. La tierra no ha cogido bastante agua



Lo siento. Creía que el DRAE "on line" era un servicio publico de uso libre, sin restricción por derechos.

Perdón, otra vez.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

lazarus1907 said:


> Buenas,
> 
> A menos que esté diciendo una tontería, en España esta palabra se usa muchísimo en sentido muy vulgar para referirse a las partes íntimas de la mujer, y también como interjección de sorpresa, etc... Así que si eres de España, por favor contesta sólo en si tu región significa algo completamente distinto, o disientes *radicalmente *de lo arriba expuesto.
> 
> Estoy particularmente interesado en cómo se usa en otros países (si se usa), porque recuerdo que cuando mi hermano volvió hace muchos años de California, le llamaban "el coño" por lo mucho que decía esa palabra y por lo divertido que, al parecer, la encontraron.
> 
> Cuantas más respuestas de más países, mejor.
> Gracias.


 
En España (Europa) el verbo "coger" no tiene ningún significado vulgar. Este verbo se usa frecuentemente con el significado de "asir", "recibir", "recoger", "recolectar", etc. ejemplos:
- Voy a coger el autobús.
- Coge una camisa del armario.
- Me cogió descuidado.
Un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

jmnjmn said:


> En España coger es una palabra normal y corriente. Como dice el diccionario. No sé por qué motivo, en el resto de países castellanoparlantes es una mala palabra, pero en España no es malsonante, ni nada de eso.


Como ya lo dijeron, en Colombia tampoco.



> _*Pacoladroque*_: En España (Europa) el verbo "coger" no tiene ningún significado vulgar. Este verbo se usa frecuentemente con el significado de "asir", "recibir", "recoger", "recolectar", etc. ejemplos:
> - Voy a coger el autobús.
> - Coge una camisa del armario.
> - Me cogió descuidado.



De acuerdo.  Sin embargo no son sinónimos perfectos--lejos de ello, por lo menos por aquí.  

Diríamos: _*Coge una camisa del armario, *_pero no_* ase, recoge, toma, recolecta*_ ni _*recibe una camisa del armario.*_


----------



## JVillasenorjr

Hola Lazarus,

Yo vivo en California, USA.  Pero soy originario de México y como buen mexicano te voy a decir que esa palabra, la maravillosa palabra "Coger" es ampliamente utilizada en nuestros albures, chistes y comentarios en doble sentido.
 
Claro que "Coger" también significa "Sujetar, agarrar"...  ¿Pero a quién le importa eso…?  "Coger", con todo el amplio sentido de la palabra, se conoce en un sentido vulgar como hacer el amor, tener sexo, etc.
Como dijo Juan Gabriel, después de aquella famosa caída... ¡¡¡"Si me caigo, me cogen"!!!

Saludos... Y suerte...


----------



## wy8928

Algun Mejicano puede confirmar si por lo general en Mejico o al conversar con un Mejicano a una persona que utiliza "coger" sin pretension sexual no se le tomaria en cuenta su procedencia? Pues, soy Estadounidense nativo y he tenido profesores de Espannol del dialecto Mejicano pero tambien del Castellano. De por si, para mi es bastante esfuerzo expresarme con correccion y aun mas cuando es necesario tener cuidado de evitar ciertas palabras. Hombre, si no es asi no me queda mas que continuar mas tiempo pensando antes de expresarme mediante un vocabulario adaptado a la procedencia del respectivo interlocutor. 
Pregunto por que a menudo es posible distinguir cuando alguien es Espannol, Mejicano, Argentino etc. y por lo menos en Espanna notaba que aun cuando en veces soltaba palabras del dialecto Mejicano no pasaba nada e igualmente de mi parte cuando hablo con Argentinos el "vos" o que una colega Peruana me llame "hijito" lo que sin tener en cuenta su procedencia me suena arrogante o como cuando un hombre Ingles le llama a un Estadounidense "mate" que aqui seria como decirte "pareja". En estas situaciones se puede entender la forma de hablar en funcion de la procedencia de la persona sin provocar ninguna ofensa ni tener importancia. Parece que debido al accento yanqui los Espannoles se figuran la procedencia estadounidense y su proximidad a Mejico por lo cual adaptan su comprension cuando le llamo "carro" para alquilar "coche" y "renta" en lugar de "alquiler" "amarrar" en vez de "atar" etc. 
Me pregunto si al conversar con Mejicanos en EEUU por lo general es un descuento, tomar un excesivo cuidado o suponer una insuficiente capacidad de entendimiento referente a palabras como "coger" o, por ejemplo "marcharse" el 'carne de identidad' 'culo' y otras que involuntariamente obtuve al haber tambien vivido en Espanna o se puede esperar un reconocimiento similar cuando converso con pacientes Mejicanos? Que a veces al usar estas palabras en la consulta o en fiestas consigo miradas de haber dicho un chiste, de confusion, o a veces algun comentario de ello, nunca feo, pero que se intenta decir en voz baja sobre las palabras que uso, incluso "coger". Gracias!


----------



## mirx

wy8928 said:


> o se puede esperar un reconocimiento similar cuando converso con pacientes Mejicanos? Que a veces al usar estas palabras en la consulta o en fiestas consigo miradas de haber dicho un chiste, de confusion, o a veces algun comentario de ello, nunca feo, pero que se intenta decir en voz baja de las palabras que uso, incluso "coger". Gracias!


 
Te van a entender perfectamente y dependiendo de su nivel sociocultural y edad harán chistes o no. Lo más probable es que sí.


----------



## wy8928

Muchas gracias mirx! Pues, al ser asi la pregunta mas bien tiene respuesta a traves de estadisticas del nivel sociocultural Mejicano que existe en EEUU y esas si las hay.


----------



## romanoff

Me parece exagerado el decir que no puede usarse el verbo coger en México sin que se preste a una interpretación de connotaciones sexuales. Si bien es cierto que se utiliza de tal modo para referirse muchas veces en tono jocoso a una relación sexual, también es cierto que se usa tal como es la acepción del DRAE en el sentido de asir, agarrar, tomar. No dudo que haya personas que mencionen "coger" con el único significado de fornicar, pero eso sólo se estila en las clases poco educadas. Puedo asegurar que la gran mayoría de los mexicanos utilizan "coger" sin rubores para diferentes actos y también, por diversión o por ponerle color a una conversación, la utilizan para designar el acto sexual.


----------



## .DrAgO.

Yo soy de los que usan 'coger' como sinonimo de tomar, asir, agarrar, etc.
Cuando pequeño mi mamá y mi abuela siempre me corregían cuando decía 'agarrar', y terminé por acostumbrarme a decir coger. Aunque es curioso, porque ahora mi abuela dice 'agarrar' de vez en cuando.
Y hasta donde recuerdo son pocas las veces que me han intentado alburear con la palabra. Casi siempre algo como: '¡¿Cómo?!', '¡Oi!' o '¡Epa!'.  
Aunque claro, también la uso para referirme al acto sexual, aunque como la plática es sobre eso, generalmente nunca hay malos entendidos...


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

"cogió y se fue"  es decir que se largó,

'coge esa tetera y lávala'

Lo de acto sexual es un sentido que le dan los de abajo de Méjico pero para decir acto sexual hay otros vocablos pues 'coger' es 'tomar con la mano'.


----------



## mirx

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> los de abajo de Méjico pero para decir acto sexual hay otros vocablos pues 'coger' es 'tomar con la mano'.


 
¿Quieres decir el resto de Hispanoamérica? ¿Cómo que los de abajo?

En México también se usa.


----------



## Filimer

gvergara said:


> En Chile podrías emplear ambos. Especialmente porque acá no tiene la connotación sexual que tiene en España (y quizás otras partes del dominio lingüístico del español)


Esto no es tan cierto. Muchos chilenos saben que "coger" tiene un significado sexual en Argentina (que no en España). Supongo que otros sabrán de dicho significado en México y Uruguay.

A veces en Chile se usa para evitar decir una palabra malsonante, ya que acá no tiene la connotación grosera que tiene en Argentina o México. Ejemplo tomado de un blog chileno, escrito obviamente por un chileno: "una mina hueca, fracasada, sin formación académica o profesional, que lo único que tiene una figura de mina rica que explota en Chile, país este rasca. Yo conozco a la Karen y les puedo decir que esta mina es super liberal…en muchas fiestas ha dejado al MEO, solo y se ha ido de carrete, ademas le gusta coger sin condon".


----------



## Fer BA

Filimer said:


> Ejemplo tomado de un blog chileno, escrito obviamente por un chileno: "una mina hueca, fracasada, sin formación académica o profesional, que lo único que tiene una figura de mina rica que explota en Chile, país este rasca. Yo conozco a la Karen y les puedo decir que esta mina es super liberal…en muchas fiestas ha dejado al MEO, solo y se ha ido de carrete, ademas le gusta coger sin condon".


 
Esto da para varios hilos...

¿MEO? ¿irse de carrete? 

¿rasca? (¿lo mismo que en Argentina u otra cosa?)

En Argentina es co*j*er, recuerden....


----------



## Filimer

MEO, carrete, etc., solo sirven para demostrar que el autor es chileno.



Fer BA said:


> En Argentina es co*j*er, recuerden....


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Por una parte el DRAE dice 




La palabra _*cojer*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.

coger
*31. *intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.

Y por otra, Google .ar muestra 16.500 resultados de cojer y 49.200 resultados de coger, por lo que se deduce que cojer es una falta de ortografía voluntaria, como iwal o ke. En España usan "ostia" como mala palabra, pero la RAE recomienda "hostia" en todos los casos.


----------



## Cbes

Filimer said:


> MEO, carrete, etc., solo sirven para demostrar que el autor es chileno.
> 
> 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. Por una parte el DRAE dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La palabra _*cojer*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.
> 
> coger
> *31. *intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.
> 
> Y por otra, Google .ar muestra 16.500 resultados de cojer y 49.200 resultados de coger, por lo que se deduce que cojer es una falta de ortografía voluntaria, como iwal o ke. En España usan "ostia" como mala palabra, pero la RAE recomienda "hostia" en todos los casos.



Según el Real Disionario Cordobé* la connotación sexual es con jota, con ge es exactamente igual que en Español, pero como suenan igual, mejor no usar esa palabra 
*Sé que está mal escrito, los argentinos me van a enteder


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

gvergara said:


> En Chile podrías emplear ambos. Especialmente porque acá no tiene *la connotación sexual* que tiene en España (y quizás otras partes del dominio lingüístico del español)


 
*Exactamente, esa conotación se le da en México,* por eso en vez de coger, las niñas bonitas dicen tomar, agarrar, sujetar, atrapar, prender, empuñar, aprisionar, atenazar, apresar, alcanzar, trabar, pescar, pillar, enganchar, aprehender, aferrar, afianzar o asir.

Existe en México un dicho:

Le dijo un gato a una gata . . . . ya cogimos una rata, ahora vamos a coger un rato . . . . . .


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

*Según el DRAE* la "conotacion sexual" la señala en el lugar número treinta y dos

*coger**.*
(Dellat. _colligĕre_).

[...]


*31. *intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.
*32. *intr. ant. *acogerse.*


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

En México, Cantinflas, que en sus inicios de carrera era novillero, llegó un día a su casa completamente lleno de tierra y con la ropa desgarrada. Al verlo, su esposa le pregunta:

- ¿Te cogió el toro?

Contesta él muy compungido . . . 

- Po's no'mas eso le faltó al desgraciado . . . . .


----------



## Fer BA

Filimer said:


> MEO, carrete, etc., solo sirven para demostrar que el autor es chileno.
> 
> sí....pero...¿qué quieren decir?...
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. Por una parte el DRAE dice
> 
> La palabra _*cojer*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.
> 
> coger
> *31. *intr. vulg._ Am._ Realizar el acto sexual.
> 
> Y por otra, Google .ar muestra 16.500 resultados de cojer y 49.200 resultados de coger,
> Google.ar, filtro de páginas de Argentina: _coger_ 440 resultados, _cojer_ 386 (¿sabés que el número inicial que arroja Google no es cierto y que tenés que ir hasta la última página para ver el resultado real? Hay un par de hilos explicando esto)
> 
> por lo que se deduce que cojer es una falta de ortografía voluntaria, como iwal o ke. En España usan "ostia" como mala palabra, pero la RAE recomienda "hostia" en todos los casos.
> 
> No es una falta de ortografía voluntaria, lo hemos discutido ya en otros hilos, usar _coger_ es un fenonemo de hipercorrección, en el cual también incurre el DRAE, la forma usual y si querés "correcta" es _cojer_. Ninguna autoridad más alta que los cordobeses para certificar esto.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

No es una falta de ortografía voluntaria, lo hemos discutido ya en otros hilos, usar _coger_ es un fenonemo de hipercorrección, en el cual también incurre el DRAE, la forma usual y si querés "correcta" es _cojer_. *Ninguna autoridad más alta que los cordobeses para certificar esto*.


* ¡¡AVE MARÍA PORENCIMA!!*


----------



## profesor cocoliso

En el RIO DE LA PLATA (Argentina y Uruguay) SOLO SE UTILIZA "Cojer" (con "J" y no con "G", es una deformación ortográfíca) para referirse al acto sexual. JAMÁS se utiliza "Follar" (es más, afirmaría que la mayoría de las personas no saben que tal verbo existe, y que, por otra parte, si alguien lo utilizara, sonaría ridículo y tenderíamos a la risa)... De todas formas, también hay palabras con las que ocurre al revés, en sentido de su connotación en el Río de la Plata y en España. Tal es el caso de "Corrida"... En España (más allá de lo referente a los toros) se utiliza con un sentido sexual que no tiene en el Cono Sur.. Aquí a la expresión "ya me corro" le corresponde "ya acabo", una "corrida" es una "acabada" (en el sentido sexual). Por otro lado, sí se utiliza "corrida" en Argentina y Uruguay como sinónimo de carrera o sprint.. Por ejemplo, una expresión popular es "Me pego una corrida hasta la esquina (o cualquier otro sitio)", que significa que "voy rápido - ó corriendo- hasta la esquina". Por último, si en España decimos "córrete" (imperativo) la primera asociación es la sexual, connotación de la cual está totalmente libre en el Río De La Plata... como ejemplo : "correte , que no me dejás ver la tele !" es lo usual aquí pero suena muy mal en España, donde se diría "muévete (ó "quítate") que no me dejas ver la tele)...


----------



## aprendiendo argento

En el ''Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina''  (Voz Activa/Clarín):



> *coger1 *1 _tr/intr__ grosero_ Tener relaciones sexuales § 2_ tr grosero_ Vencer o superar ampliamente § 3_ tr grosero _Generar un perjuicio o un daño importante
> *coger**se*1 _tr__ grosero_Tener relaciones sexuales.  § 2 _tr__ grosero_ Vencer o superar ampliamente.  § 3 _tr__ grosero_ Generar un perjuicio o un daño importante. _Se conjuga como proteger_
> *coger2* ES;MÉ, agarrar



_Coger _(=hacer sexo) y _pillar _(=hacer pis) es como se debe escribir, según la ortografía oficial del español argentino.
''Cojer'' y ''pishar'' son grafías incorrectas, así como  ''_vo'' _o _''bo(s)'' _en vez de _vos_.

http://www.clarin.com/diccionario


----------



## flljob

En México, el contenido sexual se lo da el uso de un dativo: cogí una rosa no es igual a me cogí a Rosa. cojo el autobús no es lo mismo que me cojo el autobús (esto es imposible).


----------



## cacarulo

profesor cocoliso said:


> En el RIO DE LA PLATA (Argentina y Uruguay) SOLO SE UTILIZA "Cojer" (con "J" y no con "G", es una deformación ortográfíca) para referirse al acto sexual.


Discrepo rotundamente.
_Coger_ es con ge. Como _recoger _y _escoger_. O como _dirigir_ o _digerir_. Si alguien escribe alguna de estas palabras, o todas, con jota está cometiendo un error.



aprendiendo argento said:


> En el ''Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina''  (Voz Activa/Clarín):
> 
> _Coger _(=hacer sexo) y _pillar _(=hacer pis) es como se debe escribir, según la ortografía oficial del español argentino.
> ''Cojer'' y ''pishar'' son grafías incorrectas, así como  ''_vo'' _o _''bo(s)'' _en vez de _vos_.
> 
> http://www.clarin.com/diccionario



Es muy curioso (y para mí, incomprensible) que escriban _pillar_ y no _pishar_. _Pishar_ deriva de _pis_, así que para mí siempre es con sh.
Más curioso es que ese diccionario omita palabras lunfardas que empiezan con sh, como _shusheta_ (que da nombre a un conocido tango de Cadícamo), pero traiga otras, internacionales, como _share_, _sheriff_ o ¡_shis kebab_!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

flljob said:


> En México, el contenido sexual se lo da el uso de un dativo.



Hola:

Interesante esto. _Con Rosa cogimos toda la noche_, ¿no tendría sentido entonces?

En cuanto al ómnibus, por acá se oye a veces un chiste: _...siempre se puede probar por el caño de escape._


----------



## Nipnip

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante esto. _Con Rosa cogimos toda la noche_, ¿no tendría sentido entonces?
> 
> En cuanto al ómnibus, por acá se oye a veces un chiste: _...siempre se puede probar por el caño de escape._



Digamos que implicaría un _ménage a trois. _Y respecto al dativo, es lo normal en ese tipo de construcciones pero si alguien dice "cogí a Rosa" tu interlocutor no te va a preguntar _¿de la mano?_ sino _¿y qué tal la chamaca?_


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

El poder aplicar el verbo _coger _sin provocar una situación embarazosa   tiene importancia para mí; por una parte, porque tengo previsto viajar a América y, por otra, porque aquí residen muchas personas de otras nacionalidades con las que hablo por una razón o por otra casi a diario.

De los mensajes llegados hasta ahora, he anotado lo siguiente:

*BALANCE GENERAL*  (ya que estamos a finales de año):

1.- Países en los que no debo utilizar el verbo _coger_ con el sentido de _agarrar_:

México*, Argentina. Uruguay, Guatemala y Venezuela.


2.- Id. con luz verde:

Colombia y Perú.


3.- Id. en los que apenas se utiliza el verbo _coger_:

Chile.
.........................

La pregunta que voy a hacer ahora se ve venir: ¿Me podríais decir qué ocurre en ese sentido en los demás países o estados americanos hispanohablantes?

Son datos que me imagino que mis paisanos también querrán saber.

Gracias. Saludos.
....................

* Con la salvedad hecha por Romanoff en el # 43


----------



## Lampiste

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante esto. _Con Rosa cogimos toda la noche_, ¿no tendría sentido entonces?
> 
> En cuanto al ómnibus, por acá se oye a veces un chiste: _*...siempre se puede probar por el caño de escape*._




No sé si sería peor, *Quique*, lo que dice aquí el DRAE:

*toro**1**.
*
[...]
*coger al **~ **por las astas, *o *por los cuernos.
*
*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Enfrentarse resueltamente con una dificultad.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Es obvio que con el sentido que vosotros le dais a_ coger_, la dificultad es aún mayor.

Y ya que estamos en el ruedo, ¿tampoco se puede decir, por ejemplo, _el torero tal sufrió ayer una __*cogida*__ grave?_
................

Respecto a lo que pregunté ayer, no os preocupéis, no hay prisa:

Los bueyes que aran son lentos... pero la tierra es paciente (proverbio chino, claro).

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Lampiste said:


> *toro**1**.
> *
> [...]
> *coger al **~ **por las astas, *o *por los cuernos.
> *
> *1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Enfrentarse resueltamente con una dificultad.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> 
> Es obvio que con el sentido que vosotros le dais a_ coger_, la dificultad es aún mayor.
> 
> Y ya que estamos en el ruedo, ¿tampoco se puede decir, por ejemplo, _el torero tal sufrió ayer una __*cogida*__ grave?_
> ................
> 
> Respecto a lo que pregunté ayer, no os preocupéis, no hay prisa:
> 
> Los bueyes que aran son lentos... pero la tierra es paciente (proverbio chino, claro).
> 
> Saludos.




Coger al toro por las astas, es complicado asumir una posición cómoda para el toro y para uno . Por acá decimos: "tomar al toro por las astas/ cuernos".
Y si decís, "pobre hombre el torero, ayer sufrió una cogida grave" nadie pensaría que el hombre pueden haberle roto un pulmón. Vamos a pensar en que está roto seguramente... Y para que un toro te coja de gravedad, se nos va la mente al África ecuatorial. 
Sinceramente no sé cómo decirlo. El rodeo es algo muy poco familiar para nosotros, sería un "accidente grave en el rodeo". Creo que hoy por hoy sólo se práctica en México.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Pixidio said:


> Creo que hoy por hoy sólo se práctica en México.



Y en Brasil, y Canadá.


----------



## Martoo

Lampiste said:


> *coger al **~ **por las astas, *o *por los cuernos.
> *



Me meto para decir que esta frase se usa acá, pero en lugar de ése verbo se usar _tomar_ o _agarrar _​para evitar conflictos.


----------



## ukimix

En Colombia, en Bogota en particular, no tiene ese sentido. Usamos más, por ejemplo, 'tirar'.


----------



## flljob

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante esto. _Con Rosa cogimos toda la noche_, ¿no tendría sentido entonces?
> 
> En cuanto al ómnibus, por acá se oye a veces un chiste: _...siempre se puede probar por el caño de escape._


El mismo que en Argentina, pero aquí coger está usado como intransitivo. No se puede decir el autobús y yo cogimos anoche.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

acendrarcoruscaracuciar said:


> "cogió y se fue"  es decir que se largó.
> 
> *Esto es una perífrasis bastante informal en Colombia (Bogotá). Muy de chisme, por su tono enfático.
> 
> Cogió y le pegó: le pegó (a alguién)
> Cogió y la trató mal: la trató mal.
> 
> Puede ser también empezar.
> 
> Cogió (empezó) a decir groserías
> 
> *



En Colombia entendemos su connotación sexual pero no la usamos mucho de esa manera. Me asombra un poco lo de Venezuela, tengo amigos venezolanos, y tenía entendido que usaban el verbo de manera muy similar a nosotros. Cogerlas o coger, en Bogotá, por lo menos, es entender algo: Delenda se demoró, como, diez minutos para entender el chiste. Casi se da por vencido hasta que por fin las cogió.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

flljob said:


> El mismo que en Argentina, pero aquí coger está usado como intransitivo. No se puede decir el autobús y yo cogimos anoche.



¿*Me la cogí *sería inusual?


----------



## Nipnip

DELENDA EST IOANNIS said:


> ¿*Me la cogí *sería inusual?



Para hablar del acto sexual con una mujer es lo más corriente, corriente en su sentido de "más común" y en el de "sin educación".


----------



## lavecilla

Lampiste said:


> El poder aplicar el verbo _coger _sin provocar una situación embarazosa





¡Aahh!, ya *cogí* el doble sentido (dos años después )

A seguir bien el próximo año.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Coger, para decir tomar o agarrar algo, lo he ecuchado por acá a personas mayores y que no hacen uso del lenguaje de la calle «ahora tan socorrido por las nuevas generaciones en todos los estratos sociales». No es una palabra de mi repertorio, pero dependiendo del contexto la entiendo.


----------



## nigromante00

Hola, creo que la misma connotación sexual  pasa también en el siguiente contexto;
Nos contó que a él le llegaban proposiciones y declaraciones de amor día tras día, pero que siempre respondía con el silencio. “Es lo que corresponde porque por ahí no pasa la cosa. Si te dedicas a coger, cogés como loco, pero eso no es la política. Eso es lo que hacen los vacíos de cabeza, los tarados”, reflexionó por aquellos días, antes de ser elegido presidente (Pepe Mujica, Una Oveja Negra Al Poder)
Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

nigromante00 said:


> Hola, creo que la misma connotación sexual  pasa también en el siguiente contexto;
> Nos contó que a él le llegaban proposiciones y declaraciones de amor día tras día, pero que siempre respondía con el silencio. “Es lo que corresponde porque por ahí no pasa la cosa. Si te dedicas a coger, cogés como loco, pero eso no es la política. Eso es lo que hacen los vacíos de cabeza, los tarados”, reflexionó por aquellos días, antes de ser elegido presidente (Pepe Mujica, Una Oveja Negra Al Poder)
> Saludos



Hola:

Tenés razón, por acá *coger* no podría entenderse de otra forma, está refiriéndose al sexo.

Saludos.


----------



## nigromante00

Muchas gracias Quique..


----------



## Danalvo

Polizón said:


> Pero como en España usan el verbo coger para todo, si ves una película triple X española, los actores usan las frases: "te voy a coger" o "¡cógeme!". De allí nace la asociación de _coger _en el sentido que señala el DRAE.


Siento no estar de acuerdo, pero las cosas como son: esa explicación para el nacimiento de la asociación entre el verbo "coger" y el acto sexual tiene que ser inventada, porque en España nadie, nunca, repito: nadie, nunca diría "te voy a coger" con un sentido sexual.


----------

